
Making Smart Phones Dumb Again - j_s
http://wesmckinney.com/blog/dumb-smartphones/
======
skate22
I am inclined to think the solution is self control rather than a dumb phone.
I dont want to problem solve my way out of the principles that lead me down
the path of problem solving.

